# Drywall dust containment



## willm (Apr 29, 2013)

I found a sweepstakes that ZipWall is running where you can win their ZipPole 4-Pack dust barrier kit. They have 2 winners per week for 5 weeks ! It makes the jobsite clean up so much easier. THe link to enter is below:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/ZipWall/121135931283666?id=121135931283666&sk=app_143103275748075


----------

